# AMS Freight Trucks too narrow for BB wheels?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I came to the conclusion on Saturday that I was going to change the wheel sets on my AMS boxcar from the prototypically short flanged AMS ones to some LGB or Bachmann wheels that have a much deeper flange. Why do this? Essentially, it's because my trackwork, while much improved, still sometimes causes the AMS cars to derail (usually at the most inopportune time!) Since I have changed over to deep flanged wheels I have seen a dramatic decline in the number of derailments so I am slowly converting my fleet over one car at a time. This is where the trouble came in. 

I ordered seven cars worth of wheels off of ebay (BB wheel sets) planning to use them on my freight cars. Imagine my irritation when I found that they didn't fit the trucks! It turns out that ordinary LGB/Bachmann wheels have too wide an axle and too long an axle to fit the AMS trucks also but I was able to modify a couple of pairs of them with a Dremel tool to work.

My question: What BB wheelsets are recommended for AMS freight stock? They need to have deep flanges and fit (preferably _without_ having to modify them) AMS rolling stock. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, not sure if this will help, but AMS sells BB wheels that will fit. Yes, they still have the smaller flanges, BUT the NEWER ones have a curve to the flange that makes them track much better. Need to make sure they are the newer ones. I was having some derailment problems also and these cleared up the problem.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the newer version Accu BB's as well. Spendy is the only drawback.
And they run perfectly over my "narrow gauge" bumpy and un- level track. 

They make a huge, and I mean huge, difference in rolling ability over the standard Accu wheelsets.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a half a dozen sets of the NEWER Accu wheelsets a few months ago and replaced the old wheelsets on some of my AMS rolling stock. BIG difference with the fillet radius added between the flange and tread. They are nice! A little pricey, but worth it, IMHO.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve 

I do this all the time. The new AMS wheels have a filet and flange that seem to work fine. All the older wheels are candidiates for replacement. 

I take off the old wheel and using a tap I pull out the brass bearing on the sideframe. It’s now a perfect fit for the insertion of Aristocraft ball bearings. You need to grind off the protrusion on the sideframe for the axle so it is flat to allow for the thickness of the bearing. Then insert one of your favorite wheels. If the axle is to long you can cut it off or drill the sideframes to allow for a longer axel. 

Its simpler then it sounds. I will likely do another batch this weekend.

Stan 
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


----------

